# Easy salmon sauce?



## Argamemnon (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd like to eat salmon more often, and I'm looking for an easy and preferably low calorie sauce (if possible). Or an easy marinade? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

Before grilling or sauteeing just mix together equal parts soy sauce, Dijon mustard, and brown sugar.  Slather on early in the day if you want.


----------



## Argamemnon (Apr 1, 2008)

Can I leave out the sugar


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

Sure - can you add honey instead?  Honey is VERY good for you too!

You can always poach in white wine that has some chopped garlic, rosemary, black peppercorns, fresh parsley in it.  Heat everything up to release all the flavors then place your fish in and cook until done.  I forget how long it takes - maybe 10 minutes or so?

I do mine on the stove versus in the oven.


----------



## Argamemnon (Apr 1, 2008)

I love honey, thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

You're welcome!!


----------



## Bilby (Apr 2, 2008)

Bake the fillet in the oven with pineapple chunks and either halved cherry tomatoes or diced large (sweet) tomatoes, all wrapped in foil.  Can't find the recipe but it was very tasty. There was some liquid, like a tablespoon per fillet, maybe (and most likely) olive oil, along with seasonings and some herbs.  It was beautiful hot and was very yummy cold.  I'll have another look to see if i can find it.


----------



## Argamemnon (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Bilby. Salmon in breadcrumbs shouldn't taste bad either by the way.


----------



## jet (Apr 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Sure - can you add honey instead?  Honey is VERY good for you too!...



How is honey an improvement?  Do you use less of it than sugar?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 2, 2008)

jet said:


> How is honey an improvement?  Do you use less of it than sugar?



Because honey is now being proven to be a bit more healthful.  While it may be higher in calories for the same amount it is also sweeter and you may use less.  It is also less processed than sugar.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 2, 2008)

Get some Cajun seasoning and some McCormick's Citrus seasoning shake.
Mix 1 TBSP of each in about 1/4 cup of olive oil, with 1 TBSP lemon juice.
Marinate salmon in it for an hour or so, then bake at
375 for about 15 minutes.

This is one of the best easy salmon flavorings I have found.
(I like to throw in some veggies to roast too.. esp. asparagus)


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 3, 2008)

Is farmed salmon better or do you like wild salmon? Can you even get wild salmon easily?
Some that I have had didn't have a very good flavor.f I believe it was caught in the St. Lawrence River. It tasted nasty and I've not eaten salmon again. It seems to be very popular and I'd like to try it again.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 3, 2008)

I like my Salmon with just a squeeze of fresh lemon juice and maybe a little sprinkle of dill.


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 3, 2008)

I never use fresh cream when making any sauce, I use ricotta instead.


----------



## Argamemnon (Apr 3, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Is farmed salmon better or do you like wild salmon? Can you even get wild salmon easily?
> Some that I have had didn't have a very good flavor.f I believe it was caught in the St. Lawrence River. It tasted nasty and I've not eaten salmon again. It seems to be very popular and I'd like to try it again.


I no longer eat farmed salmon, I usually buy frozen wild salmon in bags..


----------



## college_cook (Apr 3, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Is farmed salmon better or do you like wild salmon? Can you even get wild salmon easily?
> Some that I have had didn't have a very good flavor.f I believe it was caught in the St. Lawrence River. It tasted nasty and I've not eaten salmon again. It seems to be very popular and I'd like to try it again.



I think the sockeye salmon is the one caught in the Lawrence river, is that correct?  If so, then no surprise to me that it tasted nasty.

I always buy Atlantic salmon, and in my experience the wild is always better than the farmed.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 3, 2008)

these all sound wonderful.  so many variations of what you can do with this delightful tasting fish.
I'd do a marinade of any number of things for instance, but not limited to, as the ingredients you can use are limitless.
*1 tablespoon each*:
rice wine vinegar
olive oil
lite molassas
soy sauce
*1 teaspoon each:*
sesame oil
white wine
raw sugar
chopped fine rosemary
chopped fine thyme
chopped fine shallots
chopped fine myer lemon zest
```````````````````````````
Mix it all together, adding a pinch salt and black pepper, then lightly brush on and place on a hot well seasoned griddle.  leave some out separately so you can drizzle on each bite.
```````````````````````````
I love salmon with fruit salsa, many don't, but I like the sweetness that mango/papaya/pineapple/lime juice/red pepper flakes/coconut milk adds to the sweetness of the salmon.  Don't over cook the salmon though, better a little less cooked than dry and yucky​


----------

